# Bulk progress



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

So up untill a round 8 weeks ago now I was only focused on staying as lean as possible on what I now realise was potentially a pretty dangerous diet. I was taking on 50-70g of carb max and doing at lest 60 mins of intense cardio a day + weight training in the evening. At this I was maitaining around 5-6% BF.

i then set myself the goal of competing in 2 shows next year in the junior catagory. You can see my diet in a separate thread in the bulking and gaining weight section. In the mornings I now do 30 mins of HIIT .. And in the evening my usual split. The first picture is from late July on holiday when I was at just below 5% BF. I maintained this shape untill about 8-12 weeks ago. (I'm doing this throo my iPhone so it may not work first time)


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 4789
View attachment 4788
new pictures


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Firstly i would not say you were not 5% but you would have been in single figures, I think the last two pictures are much better, your back shot is good, i dont think you can promote muscle with such a low calorie diet, you should give yourself a pat on the back for the last couple of months and continue the same....


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I had the body fat taken by the computer scalps so that's where I was gettin the 5% from .. Here's another picture .. And thanks for the compliments .. My strength has improve so much aswell


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I see where you arer comiong from in the second photo, but that does not look good it is bad for health, you are much better off how you are now and you should be enjoying your training and seeing strength and muscle gasin....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bugger me with a big stick, the latest pics look waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the other two! Even next to your skinny mate in the last one you still look too slim!

Great going fella, keep it up and don't be too scared to put on a BIT of excess as by the look of it you'll shift it again no problem.


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks mate .. My head was all about abs and staying as cut as possible .. But now I feel healthy and fresh every day ..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

abs on a skinney lad is like big tits on a fat girl, they dont count!


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 4791
Oh no I had a bit of muscle mate .. I was on x5's and clen which I found to be pretty catabolic .. There just not very flattering pictures size wise to be honest .. Here's another from June time before I hit the zero carb weeks in the lead up to Magalluf .. I was modelling in a club and it was a beach party .. This isn't my usual weekend gear haha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What exactly are you modeling there mate?..lol

Good going on the bulk to...I remember you last time you posted

Saying you wanted to get down to 6% bf..glad you've came to your senses!


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I work for a modelling agency and they got a few of us guys and a few of the girls I go in in abhotbtubbinbthe middle of the club .. Pretty random but I wasn't going to say no haha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that at octo***** at the arches?


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Nah this was at sugarcube .. I've been to Octo at the arches a few times .. Decent night


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Some more back pictures .. Giving Somthing a go over the next few months so using this now as a starting point.
View attachment 4814


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 4816
excuse the tighty whiteies lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

you look really good!


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 4925
View attachment 4923
View attachment 4924
.. 21 weeks out.. Starting to feel a little chubby .. But my strength is improving weekly and I feel great.. Need to get working on my chicken legs haha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What's your training like for legs?

Backs really starting to get nice and wide tho!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree, back looking good and don't worry about feeling 'chubby', it's all in your head mate. I can barely see my [email protected] at the minute, worry when you get to that stage!!


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol ..

My leg training is - Squat - 15,12,8,6,4,10

Sumo squat - 8,8,6,8

Quad extensions - 15,12,10,8,8

Stiff leg deadlift - 10,10,10,10

Hamstring curls - 12,12,12,12

Calf raises - 15,15,15,15, failure

I've only been properly training them for around 3-4 months now ..

My first show on the 26th of may is an athletic physique class so my legs won't come into judging. My 2nd show on the 10th of June is a junior class so I've got slightly longer to build them up.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Similar to how I train my legs now

For quad ext and ham curls I do 3x20's

And instead of sumo I do vert leg press

Doms are at there worst on day 3!..lol


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

just 2 videos of me dealifting ... 1 rep at 185kg and 1 at 190kg. only been deadlifting for the last 6 weeks.

[video=youtube;iqRxv9fCBE0]






[video=youtube;e9bzfyKpUbc]


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

2 more pictures aswell .. my chest i feel is starting to get a bit of shape about it finally .. also had my BF taken today.. im at 8.5% and weighing in at 87.4kg .. i lost weight over christmas which i wasnt happy with.

View attachment 4968
View attachment 4969


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Deejay, your legs are judged at every show you enter.

Do you really think they only judge the top half in some classes? I haven't a clue how you came to that theory but it is 100% wrong.


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have that theory ? I've been bursting my arse twice a week in legs for the last 3 months .. I know it's the part of my body that I have to improve on most


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

In every show I've watched on YouTube or read into the legs arnt judged in the physique class (well in the US anyway) the guys where shorts that cover there thighs .. If its different here then it doesn't make any difference to me .. I'm working on them as hard as I can twice a week anyway so there's not much more I can do.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

what gym is the video shot in dj?


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pro life in paisley dude


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting some leg picks tonight when I have shorts on
View attachment 5042
View attachment 5044


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting some legs picks on tnight wen I have shorts on
View attachment 5045
View attachment 5046


----------

